# Alternative Socket mit Verbindungsabbruch Erkennung



## tausday (7. Nov 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen einen Socket Server geschrieben, sowie ein Client für mein Android-System.

Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass der Client im Android nicht automatisch ein exception schmeißt, wenn der Socket nicht mehr da ist!
Ich habe ein bisschen recheriert, und nur gefunden das, dass system ein exception schmeißt, wenn man ein write() versucht.
Nun könnt ich her gehen, das ich in regelmäßigen abständen ein write versuche. Nachteil ist, das es Traffic verursacht, der evtl. nicht nötig ist.

Kann mir jemand vll. nen Tipp geben, wie ich das Anderweitig realisieren kann? Notfalls auch mit was anderem außer Socket.

Vielen Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Nightmares (7. Nov 2011)

Musst du den direkt wissen ob der Socket geschlossen wurde? Ansonsten erfährst du es halt beim nächsten read() was ja sowie ständig in einer Schleife geschehen sollte dh. nahezu keine Verzögerung.

Meine Wissens nach wird bei read()/write() eine Exception geworfen und die API
InputStream | Android Developers
OutputStream | Android Developers
bestätigt das auch. Beide Methoden sollten bei einem geschlossenen Socket eine IOException werfen.

Und automatisch wird sowieso keine Exception geworfen wenn du keine Operationen auf dem Socket durchführst.

Ich würde dir empfehlen das ganze während dem read()/write() zu prüfen. So mache ich das auch.
Dh. du musst einfach nur während dem lesen / schreiben im catch Block auf eine IOException horchen, sobald diese entsteht weißt du, dass der Socket geschlossen ist und du die Verbindung verloren hast.


----------



## Domi F (11. Nov 2011)

Generell zu TCP

So wie TCP aufgebaut ist, kannst du beim Schreiben zuverlässig erkennt, ob eine Verbindung noch besteht. Zwar kannst du auch beim Lesen eine Exception erhalten, die anzeigt, dass die Verbindung abgebaut wurde, dies ist jedoch nur bei einem regulären Verbindungsabbau möglich. Wenn irgendwo zwischen Client und Server ein Stecker gezogen wurde oder einer der beiden einen Stromausfall hat, kann dies beim Lesen nicht detektiert werden. TCP hat dazu einen KeepAlive-Mechanismus der periodisch Daten schreibt, wenn längere Zeit keine gesendet wurden. Dieses Timeout ist aber mit ca. 2 Stunden für die meisten Anwendungen zu lang.

Zu deinem Problem

Ich habe keine Ahnung von den Android-Systemen, aber normalerweise hat du 2 Möglichkeiten. 

Einen Heartbeat zu verwenden, dadurch werden periodisch Daten geschrieben

oder (*nicht empfohlen*)

am SO_KEEPALIVE Wert zu schrauben. Dies ist aber typischerweise eine OS Einstellung, durch Java kannst du die KeepAlive-Funktion nur ein oder ausschalten (soweit ich weiss).


----------

